# TPF Photo Challenge -May '13- "Postcard"



## mishele

For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"Postcard"*. Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and get creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!! 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 







Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter, though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the silly thing is not eligible to win.
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month.
Themes are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is an art thing, folks! Do what you think is right and run with it!
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.
Within five days the images will be assembled for viewing and posted as a display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be allowed to vote for their favorite image. Polls will remain open for one full week.
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week.
In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner.
There are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to change that. Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many moderators about this as humanly possible.
I like monkeys.
It is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to accept or reject any image submitted for any reason they deem appropriate.
All images must not have been previously posted to TPF, and ideally should be taken during the challenge month. (The idea is to get folks out and thinking about new ways to shoot!)
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.
Images can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels long on their long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 700 pixels.
Images submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or indications of who the image belongs to. Watermarks, names and copyrights embedded in IEXIF information, etc. count as identification and such images will be rejected.
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted.





>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "May '13 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

*Good luck!! *​


----------



## sm4him

Good grief, seriously?!?!  Just when I thought it couldn't BE any more vague a theme than LAST month... :lmao:


----------



## ronlane

mishele said:


> *Think outside the box and get creative!*



Hmm, let's see, Hey GuinessMan. Can I borrow your thread? I'm pretty sure that all those photos would be Postcard worthy.


----------



## runnah

Boom, instant brainstorm. Shooting tonight.


----------



## kundalini

mishele said:


> For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following:
> 
> 
> <snip>
> *Images can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels long on their long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 700 pixels.*
> <unsnip>


700 pixels is ridiculous.  The forum readily accepts 1000 pixels when posting photos.  Mine, at 1000 pix, usually weigh less than 300k.  Why not have the photos viewed at a reasonable size, especially when voting for the best of the entries in a TPF challenge?

(Not aimed towards the messenger)

Postcards, huh?  I've seen several that are hilarious but could be construed as offensive.  Is "pushing the envelop" similar to "thinking outside the box"?


----------



## mishele

kundalini said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following:
> 
> 
> <snip>
> *Images can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels long on their long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 700 pixels.*
> <unsnip>
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 700 pixels is ridiculous.  The forum readily accepts 1000 pixels when posting photos.  Mine, at 1000 pix, usually weigh less than 300k.  Why not have the photos viewed at a reasonable size, especially when voting for the best of the entries in a TPF challenge?
> 
> (Not aimed towards the messenger)
> 
> Postcards, huh?  I've seen several that are hilarious but could be construed as offensive.  Is "pushing the envelop" similar to "thinking outside the box"?
Click to expand...

I'll chat  with mana and see if he wants to switch it up.


----------



## mishele

It's the weekend...get out there and shoot!!


----------



## shelby16

Can someone please help me with this...
What do you mean we have to have posted the photo we want to submit on TPF previously? I dont get it... like we have to have posted it on the forums? Can we do that then enter?


----------



## Derrel

shelby16 said:


> Can someone please help me with this...
> What do you mean we have to have posted the photo we want to submit on TPF previously? I dont get it... like we have to have posted it on the forums? Can we do that then enter?




The rules state: "All images must not have been previously posted to TPF, and ideally should be taken during the challenge month. (The idea is to get folks out and thinking about new ways to shoot!)"

must _not have been_


----------



## machinehater

This will be fun :-D!


----------



## shelby16

Derrel said:


> shelby16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me with this...
> What do you mean we have to have posted the photo we want to submit on TPF previously? I dont get it... like we have to have posted it on the forums? Can we do that then enter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rules state: "All images must not have been previously posted to TPF, and ideally should be taken during the challenge month. (The idea is to get folks out and thinking about new ways to shoot!)"
> 
> must _not have been_
Click to expand...

Oh my gosh... I need glasses. THANK YOU. I'm insane.


----------



## weepete

Damn. Last month I was all over the country with work and had some good oppertunities. This month I'm stuck in the office to get my paperwork finished....sod's law!


----------



## DaffodilHill

Newbie here, excited to enter my first contest.


----------



## mishele

Why are you reading this when you should be out there shooting?!!


----------



## amolitor

Ok, I admit it. It's because I sit on your profile all day long, and every 30 seconds I hit the 'show latest posts from'

I don't even own a camera.


----------



## mishele

That's a pretty damn good excuse!!


----------



## Hof8231

Entered for the first time. Mine's not very original or "outside the box" but oh well. I tried.


----------



## bluehouse

I love photography challenges when it will held and where.?? Can you mention some details of venue.


----------



## mishele

Bluehouse, read the first post in this thread. If you still have any questions, give me a yell.


----------



## manaheim

mmmm... it's getting towards the end of the month!!!


----------



## leeroix

Do you usually get a flood on entries at the end or do they trickle in during the month. How many are you hoping for? I still need to go capture something wonderful.


----------



## squirrels

leeroix said:


> I still need to go capture something wonderful.




And I still need to capture something fair to middling! :lmao:


----------



## manaheim

leeroix said:


> Do you usually get a flood on entries at the end or do they trickle in during the month. How many are you hoping for? I still need to go capture something wonderful.



Well, we're only on our third month so it's hard to say... it seems SORT of steady with a little burst at the end.



squirrels said:


> leeroix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to go capture something wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO IT!
> 
> And I still need to capture something fair to middling! :lmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## amolitor

manaheim said:


> Well, we're only on our third month so it's hard to say... it seems SORT of steady with a little burst at the end.



Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Dmariehill

Ok, so I just entered for the first time.   Since I just started using my DSLR about 2 months ago, this isn't really original.   I mainly thought this was a good excuse to get out and try something different with my camera.  Had fun doing it at least. . . .


----------



## manaheim

Great!  That's awesome.  Really all these things are intended to do is to (are to?) get folks to grab their cameras and think creatively.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

I am not going to enter cause i know i will lose. When are you going to have triplet girls as the theme?


----------



## terri

Robin_Usagani said:


> I am not going to enter cause i know i will lose. When are you going to have triplet girls as the theme?



Why not make an image of them as a postcard?   Sounds like charming subject matter to me.   Lots of possibilities!


----------



## leeroix

What? Just enter ferchrisakes...


----------



## SuthrnFlwr

So glad the contests are back!


----------



## Dmariehill

Robin_Usagani said:


> I am not going to enter cause i know i will lose. When are you going to have triplet girls as the theme?




It's not whether you win or lose. . . . It's how you take the picture.  ;-)


----------



## manaheim

tick tick tick tick...


----------



## SuthrnFlwr

Hopefully I can get home in time to upload my vacation pics


----------



## leeroix

is everybody in?


----------



## manaheim

Looks like we got 17 entries this month!  Nice!  I'll try to get them all up this weekend.


----------

